# To Markleeville from Pasadena?



## bradf24 (Nov 22, 2006)

On Friday morning, we will head to Markleeville for the Death Ride driving from Pasadena and I have never made that trip before (both...the Death Ride and driving from Pasadena to Markleeville). Does anyone know the best route? 
Thanks for any help.
Brad


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

bradf24 said:


> On Friday morning, we will head to Markleeville for the Death Ride driving from Pasadena and I have never made that trip before (both...the Death Ride and driving from Pasadena to Markleeville). Does anyone know the best route?
> Thanks for any help.
> Brad


I would imagine driving up 395 would be the best route.


----------



## bradf24 (Nov 22, 2006)

*thanks*

Based on the advice of a friend, that is the route I have planned. I appreciate the help.
Thanks,
Brad "Death Ride or Die" Fuller


----------

